# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Types of (commercial) soil for substrates



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone here has tried different types of commercial soils in tanks. I had purchased some Hoffmans Aquatic Soil, and some Schultz Aquatic Soil to use in an outdoor planted tub. The Hoffmans is like "regular" soil and the Schultz is more of a "manufactured" (fracted clay?) soil. It's too early to tell how it does in the tub, especially as how it has been kind of chilly since I set it up (of course).

My question is, between a regular (~$2) bag of top soil from Home Depot, Hoffmans and Schultz would there be any major differences in growth and longevity. Both the Hoffmans and Schultz were ~$8-10 per 10lb bag. My instinct tells me the Hoffmans might be "better", but I really do not have a lot of experience with aquaria yet to build that instinct upon.

Has anyone used either of these commercial soils in a long(er)-term tank? Were your results healthy and satisfactory? (I hate setting up and tearing down tanks to constantly experiment with. 

-Jason


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone here has tried different types of commercial soils in tanks. I had purchased some Hoffmans Aquatic Soil, and some Schultz Aquatic Soil to use in an outdoor planted tub. The Hoffmans is like "regular" soil and the Schultz is more of a "manufactured" (fracted clay?) soil. It's too early to tell how it does in the tub, especially as how it has been kind of chilly since I set it up (of course).

My question is, between a regular (~$2) bag of top soil from Home Depot, Hoffmans and Schultz would there be any major differences in growth and longevity. Both the Hoffmans and Schultz were ~$8-10 per 10lb bag. My instinct tells me the Hoffmans might be "better", but I really do not have a lot of experience with aquaria yet to build that instinct upon.

Has anyone used either of these commercial soils in a long(er)-term tank? Were your results healthy and satisfactory? (I hate setting up and tearing down tanks to constantly experiment with. 

-Jason


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

Miracle grow potting soil 14-4-12 or something similar. Great stuff.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I've used Miracle Grow potting soil in two tanks. It does leach nutirents into the water column and it raised the pH to the high 8's, as well as the hardness.

However, the plants did fine. That taught me something about the relationship (or lack thereof) between pH and plant growth, at least in a low light, nutrient rich environment. 

Bill


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Doesn't that limit what species of fish/fauna that can live and survive in there? My experience with Eco-Complete is that it keeps the pH somewhere between 7.5 and 8.0 and brings GH and KH up to around 5dH (city water is quite "empty" with a pH of 7 and GH and KH of <1 dH).


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

"Doesn't that limit what species of fish/fauna that can live and survive in there?"

Rust was referring to the high pH in a planted tank.

My experience, at least in the short term, is no. The fish in question is blue rams, a low pH fish if there ever was one. In fact, one pair bred several times when the pH was about 7.6, although nothing came from the mating.

There seems to be an emerging consensus that pH is not as important to most fish and plants as had been thought.
One longtime angelfish seller has water that is hard with pH in the 8's, and he has no problems breeding his P. scalares.

Some fish need a low pH for successful breeding, such as discus and rams, but they can be maintained at much higher levels.

General hardness might be more critical.

Bill


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Bill and others,

I've reactivated an earlier file "Water Hardness and Softwater Fish" to address Bill's letter. Please go to this file if you are interested in this topic and want to post related information.

I'd like this to keep information on this interesting topic all in one folder.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

i have soil in my backyard garden growing all types of veges including tomatoes, potatoes, and yams... it is very dusty and silty but when you add water it clumps together and becomes muddy.... can i add this type of soil as an underlayer to a gravel substrate?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

As long as you know for sure it does not contain any harmful chemicals then I am all for experimentations! I would start off by growing the really easy and cheap plants, such as hornworts, certain Crypt, Anubias, moss, ferns, etc...you get the idea. See how they do. Give it ample lighting. Top off the soil with an inch or inch and a half of gravel. Come back and tell us how you did in few weeks









Paul


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

You also might try soaking the soil for a week, with several water changes. That will get rid of some of the fine stuff that you don't want in your aquarium.

If the soil is too wet it will be hard to work with in the aquarium. Get rid of as much water as possible, or put the inch or so into the aquarium and let it dry out in there.

If you have been adding fertilizer to that soil in the garden you might have a problem using in the aquarium. 

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I doubt that you'll have a problem with your garden soil. My pasture/garden soil has tiny clay particles, but I've used it for 12 years in my 50 gal and its fine. 

Many garden soils will release clay particles when they are disturbed. The trick for using 
it in the aquarium is to work with it carefully. If you dump it into the aquarium water, you'll have a mess. But if you add the dry soil to a dry tank and cover it with gravel and then CAREFULLY add the water, your soil will release only a small volume of turbidity. 

What particles are released can be easily captured by the Aqua Clear QUICK FILTER, which can remove small (1 micron-sized) particles such as clay. I use these filters in all of my tanks now. They're perfect for clearing the water after I weed and uproot plants.


----------

